
$10k MVP - Hendrixer
Wassup HN. I&#x27;m Scott Moss, CEO and co founder of onespeed.io. Also an avid JS open source person and active in the community. OneSpeed is a dev shop specializing in all things JS. We mostly work with fortune 500&#x27;s like but recently have been reflecting on what keeps us happy. The big contracts pay the bills for sure, but most of the time they&#x27;re not fun. Tech is stale, teams can be hard to work with, and all the politics. We love working with startups and teams starting out. We&#x27;re working on some SaaS ourselves! So to make it easier for teams to get their MVP&#x27;s out, we decided to launch the $10k MVP service. A flat fee and we build out your web or mobile MVP with some restrictions:<p>* web OR mobile app only
* scoped so that it could be complete in 5 weeks
* We use our own processes to ensure speed and efficiency<p>We have some of the most talented JS folks around (framework creators, instructors, and top open source contributors), so we should be able to push out that MVP for you. If you&#x27;re interested, contact me scott@onespeed.io
======
sdtsui
+1 ryanckulp, I recommend these folks as well. I'm a developer and dev shop
founder: I've heard nothing but good things about Scott, and his team at
Onespeed.

They've worked with small startups and a variety of projects as well: glad
they're productizing this service.

------
Hendrixer
[https://onespeed.io](https://onespeed.io)

------
ryanckulp
^ recommend these guys! have worked with the co-founder before on a multi-year
project.

